# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box  SL-BOX Samsung v1.42 released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SL-BOX Samsung v1.42 released*  SL-BOX Samsung v1.42 released  Support  Original Flash Firmware :
-write PDA 
-write PHONE/MODEM
-write  CSC
-write EFS (for MITS(OPS) models)
-write PARTITION (PIT or  OPS)
-added Counter of phones supported , phones unlocked 
-fix bug repair  IMEI change    -Models supported Here    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

